# Squeaks kittens 2 weeks old



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

They have their eyes open but still wee lazy things lol!


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

and some more, ive went a bit pic happy :blush:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww! they are gorgeous!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

eeeeee so cute, amazing pics!!! they`re making me broody lol


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

plz excuse the very hairy bed they are lying on, it was cleaned this morning :blush:


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Awww so adorable!


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Aww gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: me thinks the grey stripey one for me


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

They are BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Your kittehs are so LUSH! 
I call dibs on the silver tabby  x


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

Didn't she do well. They are all adorable. Love their little pink feet!


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww they are soo cute and fluffy


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwwwwwwwww they are soooooooooooo cute, me want me want me want !!!!!!! ...:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

yet more pix lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

such a beautiful mixture of colours and patterns, beautiful.xx


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Hehe, mums drowning under all her kittens! Gorgeous coats  x


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

They're lovely


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

what stunning babies. I love that silver with the white paws.


----------

